# La Femme Moderne



## Grug (10 Décembre 2009)

Il  y a peu, au détour d'une conversation, Tirhum&#8482; soulevait un problème d'importance : 

*La Femme Moderne.


*​Qu'est ce qu'une femme moderne, où ca se trouve, comment ça s'entretient ?
La femme moderne est elle passée de mode, peut on vivre avec une femme moderne
La femme moderne fume t'elle après l'amour et si oui, d'où ?

Afin de ne pas éparpiller toutes vos expériences évoquons ce sujet délicat ici, entre nous et débattons joyeusement de cet épineux problème : la femme moderne d'accord, mais pour quoi faire ?




​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

Une femme ? 
Le truc en voie de disparition ?


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2009)

Oh on dirait la mienne 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------




> Qu'est ce qu'une femme moderne, où ca se trouve, comment ça s'entretient ?


Ça se trouve dans les bibliothèques, dans la rue, même au leclerc, à des concerts aussi et sur internet.




> La femme moderne est elle passée de mode, peut on vivre avec une femme moderne


Oui, tant qu'elle a une caisse, des clopes, à manger, des livres et une connexion adsl, pas de soucis, elle s'apprivoise bien.




> La femme moderne fume t'elle après l'amour et si oui, d'où ?


Du petit trou car elle est moderne et sans tabou, du coup elle adore aussi dans le c..




> la femme moderne d'accord, mais pour quoi faire ?


Alors ça... je sais pas encore, mais ça passe bien le temps et c'est pas cher, je ne sais plus m'en passer


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Il  y a peu, au détour d'une conversation, Tirhum soulevait un problème d'importance :
> 
> *La Femme Moderne.*
> 
> ​


Murde...
Faut que j'arrête de dire des conneries, moi !...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Décembre 2009)

La femme moderne, elle avale.
Déjà.

Le reste, c'est pure rhétorique.


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

[GV]2631917656491227125[/GV]​http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2631917656491227125&hl=fr#http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2631917656491227125&hl=fr#


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

La femme moderne, si t'es pas macho, raciste, alcoolique et homophobe difficile d'en attrapper une. Et mieux vaut avoir une grosse voiture qu'une grosse bite.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2009)

Tu b.... avec ta voiture ?


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> La femme moderne, si t'es pas macho, raciste, alcoolique et homophobe difficile d'en attrapper une. Et mieux vaut avoir une grosse voiture qu'une grosse bite.



Ah j'ai bon pour un, c'est pour ça alors


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> La femme moderne, si t'es pas macho, raciste, alcoolique et homophobe difficile d'en attrapper une. Et mieux vaut avoir une grosse voiture qu'une grosse bite.



Alors ça, soit c'est du 20è degré et je comprends rien, soit ça sent le frustré...  :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

La femme moderne, elle tend à se rapprocher de ce qu'est l'homme : aussi con, aussi rustre et aussi graveleux.


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> La femme moderne, elle tend à se rapprocher de ce qu'est l'homme : aussi con, aussi rustre et aussi graveleux.


Tiens ?!...
Un homme des cavernes !...


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2009)

Tain le topic des gros aigris qui sont pas capables de se dégoter une demoiselle 
Ouai c'est sûr, c'est comme tout le reste, ça doit être la faute à quelqu'un d'autre que soi


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Tain le topic des gros aigris qui sont pas capables de se dégoter une demoiselle
> Ouai c'est sûr, c'est comme tout le reste, ça doit être la faute à quelqu'un d'autre que soi


La faute...
Aux femmes modernes ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

La femme est une incroyable source d'inspiration. Et d'emmerdes.


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> La faute...
> Aux femmes modernes ?!...



Pourtant selon Ipantoufle, toi aussi d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, tu as au moins un des critères requis, donc je ne comprends pas© :rateau:

Par contre j'ai pas compris son truc sur les voitures, il doit se tromper, j'ai eu que des vieilles austin mini, une 106 et seulement maintenant une voiture "normale" une 306... CQFD


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> La femme est une incroyable source d'inspiration. Et d'emmerdes.



Manquait plus que Lui... :mouais:
J'ose même pas demander ce qu'a pu faire la main de Dieu dans toutes ces emmerdes... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Pourtant selon Ipantoufle, toi aussi d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, tu as au moins un des critères requis, donc je ne comprends pas© :rateau:
> 
> Par contre j'ai pas compris son truc sur les voitures, il doit se tromper, j'ai eu que des vieilles austin mini, une 106 et seulement maintenant une voiture "normale" une 306... CQFD


Je ne suis pas raciste, macho, homophobe, alcoolique...
Et j'ai une Super5, par contre pour la b_iiip_, je garde ma pudeur et je n'en dirais rien !...


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas raciste, macho, homophobe, alcoolique...
> Et j'ai une Super5, par contre pour la b_iiip_, je garde ma pudeur et je n'en dirais rien !...



Attends et le cubi de rhum c'est une légende ? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ose même pas demander ce qu'a pu faire la main de Dieu dans toutes ces emmerdes...


Je t'accorde que je manque sans doute d'expérience en la matière. Autant garder le silence.


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Attends et le cubi de rhum c'est une légende ? :hein:


Hop, hop, hop !... 
Y'a une différence entre picoler et déguster, hein !...
Le cubi, il dure plusieurs mois !..  



DocEvil a dit:


> Je t'accorde que je manque sans doute d'expérience en la matière. Autant garder le silence.


J'ai eu peur en voyant que tu avait répondu... 
Mais, ouf !... 


 Heuuuu...
Sinon, j'ai jamais eu de "problèmes" avec les femmes (modernes ?!)...


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> La femme est une incroyable source d'inspiration. Et d'emmerdes.


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

Il va encore avoir son p'tit bourrichon tout remonté...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


>


On s'est croisés sous la douche ou bien ?


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'une femme moderne, où ca se trouve, comment ça s'entretient ?



Une femme moderne, vous avez tout faux, se trouve dans les champs, au potager, à la pêche. Une femme moderne sait s'entourer -grâce à ses charmes, évidemment- de petits producteurs d'huile d'olive maison comme Jipé, par exemple siffle ou de gentils pêcheurs en haute mer très courageux, et biensûr des meilleurs brasseurs indépendants de sa région.
Et ouais, une femme moderne fait de la super bouffe pour trois fois rien, comme sa mamie au début du siècle dernier. Et rien d'incohérent là-dedans.


Grug a dit:


> La femme moderne est elle passée de mode, peut on vivre avec une femme moderne


Oui. Le femme moderne est certainement un peu has-been. Elle pense qu'à faire la bouffe, pour bien bouffer, quoi. Après, elle pense aussi à varier les apéritifs pour essayer des recettes de tomates séchées à l'ail et de caviar d'aubergines, rien que ça...
Mais c'est bien pour ça qu'on peut vivre avec.



Grug a dit:


> La femme moderne fume t'elle après l'amour et si oui, d'où ?



Evidemment. Elle fume, mais elle roule elle-même ses Fleur du Pays car y'a pas d'additifs ni conservateurs. Ainsi, elle se sent un peu moins manipulée.
Elle fume tout partout et tout le temps... et surtout en bonne compagnie. Et comme elle sait bien s'entourer, après l'amour, on peut supposer qu'elle est toujours en bonne compagnie. CQFD.



Grug a dit:


> la femme moderne d'accord, mais pour quoi faire ?



C'est bien simple : pour bien manger, bien boire, bien fumer. 
Accessoirement elle apprécie en retour deux trois trais d'humour délicat, deux trois conseils de bonnes BD, de bons polars, ou de bon son, et deux trois coups d'main pour l'aider dans des tâches trop compliquées. 

Conclusion : pour vivre avec une superbe femme moderne, faut être grand (oui, pour aider dans les tâches difficiles : genre accrocher des tableaux ou poncer une poutre à 3 mètres de haut), faut avoir un sens de la dérision quotidien, tout en finesse et délicatesse. 
Donc les gros lourds tout nazes (j'me comprends ) n'y comprendront jamais rien.


Bien à vous.


:style:


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

Chuis rassuré... :style:


----------



## jugnin (10 Décembre 2009)

Ah, ouais, donc la femme moderne, en fait, c'est une grosse pézane. Et vas y que j't'arrache des poireaux, que j'ai du noir sons les ongles mais _c'est pas sale, c'est de la terre_*, et que j'ai les fonds de poches pleins de vieux tabac. OK.

Moi j'appelle ça une putain de hippie, ouais. 





*Lilli, dans la Gloire de mon Père, le film.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2009)

Je n'osais le dire, tant je suis réservé, ces derniers temps...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Chuis rassuré... :style:


Voilà au moins qui en dit long sur l'homme moderne.

Et là je connais.


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Voilà au moins qui en dit long sur l'homme moderne.
> 
> Et là je connais.


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah, ouais, donc la femme moderne, en fait, c'est une grosse pézane. Et vas y que j't'arrache des poireaux, que j'ai du noir sons les ongles mais _c'est pas sale, c'est de la terre_*, et que j'ai les fonds de poches pleine de vieux tabac. OK.
> 
> Moi j'appelle ça une putain de hippie, ouais.
> 
> ...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je n'osais le dire, tant je suis réservé, ces derniers temps...



Ah ouais, quand on cite, on voit des trucs très rigolos. 

Mais dites-le que c'est une hippie de merde ! 
Ou une_"putain de hippie"_.  
(avec des gros guillemets)

Mais sans les fringues tout crados.

Nan, la vraie hippie des champs moderne, elle fait tout ça en jupette et collants over sexy. Et si dans ses poches, y'a plein de vieux tabac très sec, y'a aussi quelques trucs un peu vert (tous secs aussi). Et ça, son mari, il apprécie. C'est le premier à vouloir les fumer, ses poches.

Pis après, ils vont prendre l'apéritif, manger des bons trucs et se rouler dans les champs.
Et ouais. C'pas compliqué.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Nan, la vraie hippie des champs moderne, elle fait tout ça en jupette et collants over sexy. Et si dans ses poches, y'a plein de vieux tabac très sec, y'a aussi quelques trucs un peu vert (tous secs aussi). Et ça, son mari, il apprécie. C'est le premier à vouloir les fumer, ses poches.



Tu peux finasser tant que tu veux... Une hippie, ça reste une hippie.
Et les hippies :





:style:






:style: :style: :style:


----------



## jugnin (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ah ouais, quand on cite, on voit des trucs très rigolos.
> 
> Mais dites-le que c'est une hippie de merde !
> Ou une_"putain de hippie"_.
> ...



Cela dit, la moderne rurale, c'est sympa à chasser aussi. Y'a plein de cachettes rigolotes pour _discuter_ et _manifester un soudain intérêt mutuel_, en cambrousse. Ah ouais, un champ d'herbe à foin, c'est quand même plus accueillant que les chiottes de boîte, y'a pas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> _histoire de choux, de poireaux, pas tout compris_



Oui mais...
On s'éloigne du débat initial là....



bobbynountchak a dit:


> La femme moderne, elle avale.



Mais bon, j'dis ça.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Cela dit, la moderne rurale, c'est sympa à chasser aussi. Y'a plein de cachettes rigolotes pour _discuter_ et _manifester un soudain intérêt mutuel_, en cambrousse. Ah ouais, un champ d'herbe à foin, c'est quand même plus accueillant que les chiottes de boîte, y'a pas.


On sent le lapin qui parle en toi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui mais...
> On s'éloigne du débat initial là....


Si j'ai créé un monde où les femmes sont plus nombreuses que les hommes, c'est pour une bonne raison : j'ai senti qu'il faudrait vous convaincre.

Cela dit, moi j'suis pas fou.


----------



## jugnin (10 Décembre 2009)

la hippie a dit:
			
		

> Pis après, ils vont prendre l'apéritif, manger des bons trucs et se rouler dans les champs.
> Et ouais. C'pas compliqué.



Nan mais c'est quoi ton edit, là ?! Après les zaut' y vont croire qu'on est faits l'un pour l'autre, ce qui serait très incommodant. 


Ou juste taillés dans le même bois.


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ou juste taillés dans le même bois.



Du bois dont on fait les pipes ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Du bois dont on fait les pipes ?


Là non plus je n'ai pas osé, tant je suis réservé ces temps-ci...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Du bois dont on fait les pipes ?


Hélas non. Je me souviens d'avoir envoyé un coup de boule à jugnin qui disait en substance "J'ai trop envie de toi ! :love:". Bizarrement, je n'ai jamais eu de réponse.


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

Tant que tu restes sur la réserve et pas la béquille, tout va bien mon tonton


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Décembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui mais...
> On s'éloigne du débat initial là....
> 
> 
> ...




Ah merde! 

J'voulais faire un petit aparte spécial dans mon premier post.
J'ai oublié, preuve que c'est accessoire... peut-être. Même si apprécié... peut-être.


Ca se devine quand dans une telle ambiance faite de saines victuailles bien cuisinées, agrémentées de quelques bonnes et masculines blagounettes fort à propos, ce qui suit est ... spontané (on va dire ça comme ça, hein. ).

:style:


----------



## jugnin (10 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Hélas non. Je me souviens d'avoir envoyé un coup de boule à jugnin qui disait en substance "J'ai trop envie de toi ! :love:". Bizarrement, je n'ai jamais eu de réponse.



C'est parce que tu me laisses sans voiex, que veux-tu...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est parce que tu me laisses sans voiex, que veux-tu...


C'est bien ce que je pensais : comme chez l'ornithorynque mâle, la gueule est plus grande que les couilles.


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan mais c'est quoi ton edit, là ?! Après les zaut' y vont croire qu'on est faits l'un pour l'autre, ce qui serait très incommodant.
> 
> 
> Ou juste taillés dans le même bois.



LOL.



Mais d'façon, on a déjà fait tout ça hein. 

Se rouler dans les champs d'oliviers à 7 heures du mat' pour éviter les Katastroffe, on connait. 


R'heusement qu'on est fait du même bois, oui.
Ca met des limites, d'emblée. Et c'pas plus mal.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'une femme moderne, où ca se trouve, comment ça s'entretient ?
> La femme moderne est elle passée de mode, peut on vivre avec une femme moderne
> La femme moderne fume t'elle après l'amour et si oui, d'où ?
> 
> Afin de ne pas éparpiller toutes vos expériences évoquons ce sujet délicat ici, entre nous et débattons joyeusement de cet épineux problème : la femme moderne d'accord, mais pour quoi faire ?


Revenons à vos moutons.


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah, ouais, donc la femme moderne, en fait, c'est une grosse pézane. Et vas y que j't'arrache des poireaux, que j'ai du noir sons les ongles mais _c'est pas sale, c'est de la terre_*, et que j'ai les fonds de poches pleins de vieux tabac. OK.
> [/COLOR]




Post de l'année j'adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Marrant sinon, sa description on dirait moi, je suis donc une femme moderne ?? 
Moi aussi je dis ça en plus pour mes ongles quand y sont sales 
Et je fume le même tabac... bref tout pareil, sauf que pour les choses trop compliquées c'est moi aussi et que bon je reste un mâle quand même donc les coup de reins c'est moi bordel  (quoique... )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2009)

De toutes façons, la femme moderne ne perdurera pas au delà du 21 décembre 2012...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Nan, la vraie hippie des champs moderne, elle fait tout ça en jupette et collants over sexy. Et si dans ses poches, y'a plein de vieux tabac très sec, y'a aussi quelques trucs un peu vert (tous secs aussi). Et ça, son mari, il apprécie. C'est le premier à vouloir les fumer, ses poches.
> 
> Pis après, ils vont prendre l'apéritif, manger des bons trucs et se rouler dans les champs.
> Et ouais. C'pas compliqué.



Femme des années 80, femme jusqu'au bout du joint


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De toutes façons, la femme moderne ne perdurera pas au delà du 21 décembre 2012...



Mouais.

J'suis pas sûre, hein.
Moi je serai là.

En revanche, je me sens super moderne et tout : aucune n'ose venir apporter son grain de sel.
Y'a qu'une explication : ma description initiale est vraiment impressionnante, du coup elles sont toutes impressionnées. Mouchées les filles modernes là, du haut de mon île très rurale.
Trop fière.

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Marrant sinon, sa description on dirait moi, je suis donc une femme moderne ??


La femme moderne montre son cul ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Mouais.
> 
> J'suis pas sûre, hein.
> Moi je serai là.



Non... Tu serviras de bouffe pour les crabes ; comme toutes les femmes modernes de ton îlot... :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------




DocEvil a dit:


> La femme moderne montre son cul ?



Oui... Et se déhanche "comme une petite pute" sur de la musique de merde...


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> La femme moderne montre son cul ?



Ah bah ça y rien de nouveau sous le soleil hein


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah bah ça y rien de nouveau sous le soleil hein



Juste la pleine lune.


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Donc les gros lourds tout nazes (j'me comprends ) n'y comprendront jamais rien.
> 
> 
> Bien à vous.
> ...



Blablabla....




DocEvil a dit:


> La femme moderne montre son cul ?



Ce genre de GLTN, oui. C'est ce que je disais.


----------



## boodou (10 Décembre 2009)

Moi je préfère la femme post-moderne  car le modernisme c'est dépassé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Moi je préfère la femme post-moderne &#8230; car le modernisme c'est dépassé.


Ah?
Ben merde...

Elle fait quoi celle-là?
Elle vomit? 


Oah dégueu.
Pas mon trip ça.


----------



## boodou (10 Décembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah?
> Ben merde...
> 
> Elle fait quoi celle-là?
> ...



Non, là tu parles de la hippie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2009)

Moderne ou pas on s'en fout.
Tant qu'elle est femme.


----------



## NED (11 Décembre 2009)

En fait le mot "moderne" il est plus du tout moderne. En 1970 c'était le top, les trucs modernes, maintenant c'est total asbeen.

On est à l'ère de la Ifoune® !


----------



## jugnin (11 Décembre 2009)

NED a dit:


> En fait le mot "moderne" il est plus du tout moderne. En 1970 c'était le top, les trucs modernes, maintenant c'est total asbeen.
> 
> On est à l'ère de la Ifoune® !



On écrit iFoune. C'est une convention.


----------



## Bassman (11 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moderne ou pas on s'en fout.
> Tant qu'elle est femme.



Pourtant, le jogging, cette voix de Joey Star, ça a son charme.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourtant, le jogging, cette voix de Joey Star, ça a son charme.



Ah?
Parce que Diam's est une femme ?


----------



## krystof (11 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Une femme moderne sait poncer une poutre à 3 mètres de haut tout en finesse et délicatesse.



Inutile de monter si haut.

Viens voir par là... Oui, c'est bien. Vas-y... en finesse et en délicatesse


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Décembre 2009)

C'est très malhonnête de déformer ainsi mes propos !


----------



## krystof (11 Décembre 2009)

La femme moderne ne bronche pas, elle acquiesce, en silence !


----------



## gKatarn (11 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> C'est très malhonnête de déformer ainsi mes propos !



Oui, mais tu avais tendu une belle perche poutre


----------



## jugnin (11 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais tu avais tendu une belle perche poutre



D'où cette fameuse expression manifestant une joie non dissimulée : _

*hippie pipe ? Hourra !*_


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> J'vais t'expliquer un truc petite madame des îles.
> 
> L'homme moderne n'existe pas.




Et visiblement, vous êtes tous des primates qui ne pensent qu'à des choses primaires.
Je suis déçue déçue déçue.


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> D'où cette fameuse expression manifestant une joie non dissimulée : _
> 
> *hippie pipe ? Hourra !*_



Ça viendrait des sixties alors cette expression ?


----------



## woulf (11 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça viendrait des sixties alors cette expression ?



Monsieur TheBigLebowski est demandé à l'accueil...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Décembre 2009)

woulf a dit:


> Monsieur TheBigLebowski est demandé à l'accueil...


...suis là !!!!!!!
Ouaip ! Je confirme ...  ... et verse une larme sur cette période bénie où l'amour libre n'était pas un fantasme mais une réalité ! :love:
Et puis, on parlait pas de sida, de capotes et tout le toutim ... une bonne chaude-pisse de temps en temps, un bon antibiotique pas si bio que ça et on repartait de plus belle ! Purée, rien qu'à y penser .....:love::love::love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...suis là !!!!!!!
> Ouaip ! Je confirme ...  ... et verse une larme sur cette période bénie où l'amour libre n'était pas un fantasme mais une réalité ! :love:


 ... enfin, jusqu'au jour où je suis tombé amoureux fou d'une copine qui pratiquait "l'amour libre" à tours de bras (ou de jambes, c'est comme vous voulez !!!!) ... là, j'ai revu mon jugement et j'ai regardé la "liberté sexuelle" d'un autre oeil ! ... p... elle m'a déchiré le coeur et j'en ai bavé pendant des années ! Arghhh !


----------



## jugnin (11 Décembre 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...de temps en temps, un bon antibiotique pas si bio que ça...



Ouais, un acide, quoi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Décembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> La femme moderne ne bronche pas, elle acquiesce, en silence !


Car on ne parle pas la bouche pleine.
Hé oui, la femme moderne est AUSSI bien élevée.


----------



## woulf (11 Décembre 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> essage précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------
> 
> 
> ... enfin, jusqu'au jour où je suis tombé amoureux fou d'une copine qui pratiquait "l'amour libre" à tours de bras (ou de jambes, c'est comme vous voulez !!!!) ... là, j'ai revu mon jugement et j'ai regardé la "liberté sexuelle" d'un autre oeil ! ... p... elle m'a déchiré le coeur et j'en ai bavé pendant des années ! Arghhh !



En fait, tout hippie que t'étais, tu n'étais ni moderne, ni progressiste, mais plutôt toujours un bourgeois réactionnaire !
Du reste, on pouvait s'en douter, on a rarement croisé des hippies en BMW, ils roulent tous en minibus VW, c'est évident ! :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Décembre 2009)

doublon

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce foreume à la con qui plante, là?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah?
> Parce que Diam's est une femme ?



Non... Un gros tas, aussi vulgaire qu'une virgule de merde sur un mur de toilettes pour mecs...


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Décembre 2009)

Ce qu'il y a de sûr, c'est qu'avec vous, à la chasse à la femme moderne, on est pas étouffé par la concurrence.


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce qu'il y a de sûr, c'est qu'avec vous, à la chasse à la femme moderne, on est pas étouffé par la concurrence.


C'est ceux qui en parlent le moins, qui...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2009)

woulf a dit:


> Du reste, on pouvait s'en douter, on a rarement croisé des hippies en BMW


...ben maintenant c'est fait !!!!!!:love::love::love:


----------



## kisbizz (12 Décembre 2009)

la femme moderne ou la nouvelle génération des femmes? 

parce que j'ai beau être une femme libérée , qui travaille , fait ce qui lui plaît , qui n'attends rien d'un mec et tout le bla-bla-bla d'un discours d'une femme d'aujourd'hui reste que quand j'entends les propos  des jeunes femme ayant 25 ans de moyenne ils ne sont  pas vraiment le mêmes que les miens même si un oreille distraite pourrait se dire " la mère a posé les bases  , la fille fortifie   "


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Décembre 2009)

La femme moderne, elle est capable de rappeler en premier. De cette action hautement symbolique découle tout le reste.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> la femme moderne ou la nouvelle génération des femmes?
> 
> parce que j'ai beau être une femme libérée , qui travaille , fait ce qui lui plaît , qui n'attends rien d'un mec et tout le bla-bla-bla d'un discours d'une femme d'aujourd'hui reste que quand j'entends les propos  des jeunes femme ayant 25 ans de moyenne ils ne sont  pas vraiment le mêmes que les miens même si un oreille distraite pourrait se dire " la mère a posé les bases  , la fille fortifie   "



Y a qq'un pour traduire ?


----------



## stephaaanie (12 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Y a qq'un pour traduire ?





Désolée, non. Pourtant j'ai relu et tout.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2009)

Ah merci, çà me rassure, j'avais peur d'avoir raté qq chose de fondamental


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Décembre 2009)

Je propose ma traduction :

Les jeunes femmes de 25 ans se conduisent et parlent comme des esclaves volontaires qui renient toute l'activité féministe de la génération de leur mères.

J'ai bon ? :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2009)

Je sais pas si ta traduction est bonne, je n'ai rien compris à l'original


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je sais pas si ta traduction est bonne, je n'ai rien compris à l'original



C'est le principe d'une traduction.


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Décembre 2009)

Bah moi qui suis jeune je peux le dire.

J'ai grandi bercé par la princesse Leia, Helen Ripley, Catwoman, Prudence Halliwell, des femmes fortes quoi. 

Bah j'ai rencontré que trois ou quatres fllles avec du caractère, les autres se comportent en esclave volontaire avec les mecs qui leur plaisent comme le dit miss Stockholm. 

C'est triste....

Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de patron pour les jeter par la fenêtre et de chat pour lécher leurs blesures. 

(je vous renvoie à Batman le Défi by Tim Burton si vous me comprenez pas)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Décembre 2009)

Un gros +1 pour la princesse Leia, je voulais être comme elle quand je serais grande, mais en ayant piqué le sabre-laser et l'X-wing de son frère ! Je me voyais bien en Jediette sauvant la galaxie, m'enfin j'ai toujours été à la marge de ce qui est normal pour les filles socialement insérées...

Et ma seule déception en lisant le Seigneur des Anneaux avait été la fonction de belle dame lointaine d'Arwen... Heureusement qu'Eowyn de Rohan était là pour poutrer du Nazgûl pas en tongs ^^


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Décembre 2009)

J'avoue. Liv Arwen Tyler est magnifique mais   après 

Pourtant en manipulatrice manipulant le magnum elle s'en sort bien.

Sinon la jediette dont tu parles ce n'est pas Leia, mais sa fille.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Décembre 2009)

Oui mais nan, moi je suis une puriste et le Seigneur des Anneaux, je n'ai pas voulu m'approcher à moins de trente mètres du cinéma (j'ai regardé le premier film contrainte et forcée par mes petits cousins, puis après je suis allée rincer mon âme en relisant le Silmarillion en VO tellement j'avais été traumatisée :affraid !

Mon personnage féminin préféré chez Tolkien est Eowyn, mais chez les hommes je préfère Fëanor et ses fils, ce sont de vrais personnages forts qui marquent. Enfin là n'est pas le sujet :rose:

Enfin, tout ça pour dire que 90% des filles entre 18 et 28 ans sont de vraies lavettes.


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2009)

Une femme moderne ? Facile : la mienne.


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Décembre 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Oui mais nan, moi je suis une puriste et le Seigneur des Anneaux, je n'ai pas voulu m'approcher à moins de trente mètres du cinéma (j'ai regardé le premier film contrainte et forcée par mes petits cousins, puis après je suis allée rincer mon âme en relisant le Silmarillion en VO tellement j'avais été traumatisée :affraid !
> 
> Mon personnage féminin préféré chez Tolkien est Eowyn, mais chez les hommes je préfère Fëanor et ses fils, ce sont de vrais personnages forts qui marquent. Enfin là n'est pas le sujet :rose:
> 
> Enfin, tout ça pour dire que 90% des filles entre 18 et 28 ans sont de vraies lavettes.



pas fan de Jackson? Moi non plus.

Donc toi question femme tu préfère dans le genre de Leelo ou de Geena Davis dans Aurevoir à jamais, pour citer des films ayant moins de 15 ans.


----------



## Bassman (13 Décembre 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Enfin, tout ça pour dire que 90% des filles entre 18 et 28 ans sont de vraies lavettes.



Ou de vrais tyrans.


----------



## claud (13 Décembre 2009)

« La femme! reprit Tholomyès, méfiez-vous-en. Malheur à celui qui se livre au coeur changeant de la femme! La femme est perfide et tortueuse. Elle déteste le serpent par jalousie de métier. Le serpent, c'est la boutique en face. »

( Les misérables - Victor Hugo )


----------



## boodou (13 Décembre 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Enfin, tout ça pour dire que 90% des filles entre 18 et 28 ans sont de vraies lavettes.



ça tombe bien, c'est le même pourcentage chez les garçons de cette tranche d'âge


----------



## krystof (13 Décembre 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> La femme moderne, elle est capable de rappeler en premier. De cette action hautement symbolique découle tout le reste.



C'est bien ce que je pensais. Aucune évolution chez la femme dite moderne.

Elle aussi passe son temps au téléphone !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

..












..
Étonnant non ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Étonnant non ?



Oui, c'est à se demander pkoi personne ne le savait


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2009)

Vous pouvez tous et toutes disserter à longueur de posts ; quand les parties molles commencent à vous chatouiller, le modernisme devient le cadet de vos soucis...

@ Doc : Respect, as usual...  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Décembre 2009)

Doc, c'est.... comment dire.... t'es qu'une pute à frange


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Doc, c'est.... comment dire.... t'es qu'une pute à frange


C'est c'est le plus beau compliment qu'on m'ait fait ! :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Décembre 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Enfin, tout ça pour dire que 90% des filles entre 18 et 28 ans sont de vraies lavettes.



Suffit de trouver les autres...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> La femme moderne, elle est capable de rappeler en premier. De cette action hautement symbolique découle tout le reste.



La femme moderne est un homme et l'homme moderne est une femme... L'inversion des positions ne supprime pas la question.

+1 à propos des chatouilles.


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Décembre 2009)

les hommes modernes sont des femmelettes


----------



## NED (18 Décembre 2009)

Et les oeufs de Palerme font des omelettes...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Mars 2010)

[youtube]déjà bu[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5431849 a dit:
			
		

> [youtube]déjà bu[/youtube]



Ah oui.
Un blanc parfait. C'est vrai que c'est drôle.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Mars 2010)

Non c'est juste que j'avais posté une vidéo dont je me suis rendu compte que c'était déjà fait masi dans un autre fil, donc j'ai édité à la vas vite avec un gros poil dans la main pour meubler.   

Allez j'édite gratos aujourd'hui


----------

